# Sony Vaio FS-series

## bassvandijk

I'm planning to buy the Sony Vaio VGN-FS115M (look at the cool 3D view) with the specs given below.

Does anybody have experience with Gentoo Linux on Sony Vaio's in general and specifically this model? Basically I want to know if Gentoo will run smoothly.

```
Sony Vaio VGN-FS115M

CPU Section

Microprocessor Full Name: Intel® Pentium® M Processor 740 533 MHz FSB, Supports Enhanced Intel SpeedStep® Technology

Microprocessor Manufacturer: Intel

Microprocessor Speed (GHz): 1.73

Microprocessor Type: Pentium M 740

L2 Cache (KB): 2048

Frontside Bus (MHz): 533

Memory

Memory Speed (MHz): 333

Memory Type: DDR SDRAM PC2700

Max. Memory (MB): 1024

Memory Size (MB): 512

 

Drives

Hard Drive Capacity (GB): 100

Optical Drive Type: Double layer DVD±RW drive

Optical Drive Fitting: Built-in

Speed CD-R Write: 24

Speed CD-ROM Read: 24

Speed CD-RW Read: 20

Speed CD-RW Write: 10

Speed DVD+R Read: 8

Speed DVD+RW Read: 4

Speed DVD-R Read: 8

Speed DVD-RW Read: 4

Speed DVD+R Write: 8

Speed DVD+RW Write: 4

Speed DVD-R Write: 4

Speed Double Layer DVD +R Write: 2.4

 

Display

Display Type: X-black LCD

Diagonal Size (in): 15.4

Resolution Format: 1280 x 800

Resolution Type: WXGA

 

Graphics

Graphic Card Full Name: NVIDIA® GeForce; Go 6200 with TurboCache; supporting 128MB (*)

Model: GeForce; Go 6200 with TurboCache; technology

Producer: NVIDIA®

Comments: (*) NVIDIA® TurboCache™ technology combines the size and bandwidth of video memory and dynamically available system memory for optimal system performance.

 

Multimedia

Built-in Stereo Speakers: YES

Windows® Sound System Compatible: YES

Intel® High Definition Audio compatible: YES

 

Interfaces

4 Pin i.LINK; (IEEE1394), 400 Mbps: 1

DC in: 1

Docking Station Interface: 1

Headphone Jack: 1

Memory Stick; Slot: 1

Memory Stick Slot Type: Standard size, Memory Stick™ Pro, Memory Stick™ Duo, high-speed data transfer compatible 

Microphone Jack: 1

RJ-11 Direct Port (Modem): 1

RJ-45 Direct Port (Network): 1

USB Speed: High/Full/Low

USB Port (quantity): 3

USB Version: 2.0

USB Connector Type: A

VGA Connector for Monitor: 1

PCMCIA Card Type I or II: 1

Keyboard Section

Number of Keys: 87

Touch Pad: 1

Battery

Battery Type: Lithium-Ion battery

Max. Battery Life (min): 121

 

Connectivity

Built-in Modem: V92/V.90, K56 flex

Ethernet 10 BASE-T/100 BASE-TX: YES

Integrated Wireless LAN: YES

Wireless LAN Max. Date Rate (Mbps): 54

Wireless LAN Range (m): max. 100

Wireless LAN Type: 802.11b/g
```

----------

## ericxx2005

Gentoo flies on my Vaio GRV-670.  The only thing is that the special function keys (Fn keys) don't work.

----------

## rowbin hod

I'm looking at this FS115Z (not M) too. As far as i can tell everything will be ok, with the possible exception of driver support for the 6200 go. Still looking into that though.

----------

## bassvandijk

 *rowbin hod wrote:*   

> ...with the possible exception of driver support for the 6200 go. Still looking into that though.

 

Yes it seems the GeForce Go 6200 is supported but not the  GeForce Go 6200 with TurboCache  :Sad: 

```
gunzip /usr/share/doc/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7174/README.gz -c | grep 6200

  GeForce 6200                         0x00F3

  GeForce 6200                         0x00F3

  GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE           0x0146

  GeForce 6200                         0x014F

  GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)          0x0161

  GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM)        0x0162

  GeForce Go 6200                      0x0164

  GeForce Go 6200                      0x0167
```

----------

## rowbin hod

but from that list they obviously are able to support turbocache on the normal 6200. so i guess it's just a matter of time before the 6200go turbocache is supported.

----------

## Peach

does anyone have idea how to make function keys work? Did anyone succeeded in making them work?

seems strange to me, but the lcd sometimes is too bright! so having at least the brightness key working can be interesting.

drop a message or something about it pls!

----------

## pijalu

 *rowbin hod wrote:*   

> I'm looking at this FS115Z (not M) too. As far as i can tell everything will be ok, with the possible exception of driver support for the 6200 go. Still looking into that though.

 

no problems with nvidia drv 7174

To get the 1280x800, the modeline i use is 

```

Modeline "1280x800" 80.58 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 827

```

----------

## pijalu

 *Peach wrote:*   

> does anyone have idea how to make function keys work? Did anyone succeeded in making them work?
> 
> seems strange to me, but the lcd sometimes is too bright! so having at least the brightness key working can be interesting.
> 
> drop a message or something about it pls!

 

Currently, i use the kernel patch on 2.6.11-gentoo-r7 since sonypi don't work on mine (cf http://popies.net/sonypi/) . 

This one create a /proc/acpi/sony and i can change the brightness of the screen using it... (values from 1 [min] to 8[max])

Dunno if it helps  :Wink: 

----------

## ao210

I just got a fs690 2.0gh /nvidia go 6200/ 1 gb memory /8ogb harddrive... run very nice .. i still try to config the wirelss connection..

----------

## brfsa

I got the fn keys working by modifying sonypid. 

It works great, all the keys plus a nice OSD bar for the brightness.

my knowledge in C is very bad, but with some help maybe it can become good.

I will post in few days a better version.

----------

## goom

I've got a Sony Vaio VGN-FS315H and everything runs pretty fine. Dunno if there's some hardware not working. If that's the case I have no need to use it. Never had any serious problems getting all the stuff to work.

----------

## brfsa

hey guys, here is my sonypid modified code, with my poor c programming...

now, only with the fn keys for brighteness..

I have a beta version with the fn sound, mute, sleep, hybernate and eject-cd keys.... 

I don't wanna post crappy code, but when it gets better i will give it out.

here is the link:

http://iele.au.edu/gentoo/sonypid-simple-2.0.tar.gz

Requirement:

*1. Kernel 2.6 with Sony Vaio Programable Input enable statically.

Go to:

Device Drivers -> Character Devices -> Sony Vaio Programable I/O Control Device Support

*2. x11-libs/xosd  installed

then:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ make clean
> 
> $ make
> ...

 Last edited by brfsa on Wed Apr 26, 2006 4:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## at240

@brfsa

Out of interest, have you seen this?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-335267-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-vaio.html

It provides a nice little utility that gets the fn and S1/2 keys working. Plus, you can customise things to a certain extent.

----------

## brfsa

pijalu's code is quite nice, simple and straight forward...

but you still need to patch the kernel... 

With the Sonypid, you can use the existing sony ACPI in the 2.6 kernels.

I tried using that patch already, and it worked. 

But I changed to sonypid because it is more complex and ALL the fn keys are supported, not only the brightness, but also wireless switch, memory stick insert/reject (but I don't know how to make work, not supported yet), P1, P2 and other keys...

in pijalu's code, the sound keys solution is nice, so, I will see if I got some time to merge both codes and make it a coolest one...

----------

